# Culinary school in Austria



## chef noona (May 31, 2009)

Hi... I'm moving to Austria and i want to study Culinary Art/Management. 
I tried looking for schools online but i couldn't find any. Can someone please help me out i would really appreciate it. 

Thank you.


----------

